# Granada "Garnet Stencil amp" project.



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Hey,

Just recently signed up here because well, I should have been hanging out here but didn't know it until I went looking for info on this Grenada amp I picked up.

I've owned Traynor's and a Garnet Sessionman in the past, still kick myself for passing on a Garnet "Swinger" 2 decades ago.

So the other day I saw a listing on Kijjiji for a Garnet "stencil amp" and looking at the price, figured it must be solid state.

It's not, and it's probably my most exciting "gear score"....maybe ever, but at least for a very long time.

I have plans for it, but want to pay respect to it by documenting it:


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I'm going to hook up a modern 3 prong cord later and put it back together to finally play through it. 

I have a Weber Jensen style speaker on the way, and a new reverb tank, but both will probably take a good 3+ weeks to get here. 

Super stoked. It appears to be a Garnet Gnome with tremolo and reverb, 7 watts RMS. Should be a nice pair with my old '79 Deluxe Reverb.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

cool little amp 😎


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

These are great small amps.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I've always known about "stencil" amps, but the whole history of it is so interesting. 

Grenada.....there used to be one in the Pickering Town centre when I was a kid. They rented TV's and VCR's and shit. 

I'd imagine the reason the cabinet is so massive (53 pounds with that Dr. Crankenstein sub in there lol) is because Grenada wanted the amp to look big even though it's a simple p2p 7 watt single 6v6 type thing. 

I haven't heard it yet. 

I'm about to, if it sounds good as is I'll be beside myself. 

It's like the exact type of amp I want, and it just fell out of nowhere and hopefully it sounds pretty good. Onboard reverb and tremolo......nice.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Reverb is actually a rare feature on stencils so that's totally a score. Also that Garnet branded 12AX7 is a vintage Mullard so score again. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's not one of those no power transformer widowmakers. Total win; welcome to the club.

What flavour of Sessionman you have? PA ,FTR, or Master Volume, also head/combo? (or just go spill that tea in the vintage Garnet and Traynor amps thread).


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Reverb is actually a rare feature on stencils so that's totally a score. Also that Garnet branded 12AX7 is a vintage Mullard so score again. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's not one of those no power transformer widowmakers. Total win; welcome to the club.
> 
> What flavour of Sessionman you have? PA ,FTR, or Master Volume, also head/combo? (or just go spill that tea in the vintage Garnet and Traynor amps thread).


I just tried it out (finally)

Sounds shockingly good! I will only sound better I hope with a proper guitar speaker. Reverb even sounds good from that tiny pan. 

Trem is great too. Super win. 

Never seen a Garnet branded 12ax7, says "made in Japan" behind it. The other 12ax7 is a Sovtek. 

I had a 2x12 Sessionman, it was a sexy looking amp, but WAYYYY too much amp haha. My first Traynor was a Mark III and it had 4 EL34 British Mullards in there, I sold them on ebay for $140 way back when and spent $40 on EHX EL34's and couldn't tell the difference. Now I see those Mullards are $250 each.....wow.

The cabinet.........god damn this cabinet.......

I've documented it, now I will put that Gnome into head format once I can actually go to some lumber yards and look (Ontario still in lockdown)

Should be nice and light, onboard reverb tank, got some ideas in my head.

Sorry Granada, but this cabinet is just too much lol.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Never seen a Garnet branded 12ax7, says "made in Japan" behind it. The other 12ax7 is a Sovtek.


Interesting. Gar did switch to Japanese tubes mid-late 70s but I never saw any actually rebranded like in the older days. Later there were japanese tubes with no rebranding. Either he just stropped bothering or they raised the min qty for a custom run without additional cost.

I guess everyone has pulled and sold all the vintage Sylvania 6CA7s and 6L6s out of Garnets by now too. 



SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I just tried it out (finally)
> 
> Sounds shockingly good! I will only sound better I hope with a proper guitar speaker. Reverb even sounds good from that tiny pan.
> 
> Trem is great too. Super win.


Garnet trem is always good. It was kinda his thing. That looks like the same reverb tank as in my Garnet Reverb Unit. It sounds surprisingly good, if a little bit radio-fi. I was thinking of upgrading so I figured out the code for a replacement : Vintage Traynor and Garnet Amps Thread . You might wanna confirm that by checking the ground on the tank leads and measuring the output DC R (read up from that link a bit).




SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I had a 2x12 Sessionman, it was a sexy looking amp, but WAYYYY too much amp haha.


Nice, but yeah. So FTR combo with no master volume ;P (I like to keep track of Sessionmen ).




SmoggyTwinkles said:


> The cabinet.........god damn this cabinet.......
> 
> I've documented it, now I will put that Gnome into head format once I can actually go to some lumber yards and look (Ontario still in lockdown)
> 
> ...


You'll get few arguments here, and quite a few watchers. Garnet's woodwork was never heir stongest feature, especially with the stencils. Vintage particle board has just had plenty of time to soak up moisture weight.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

So, everyone just left the house not long ago (get out of here guys I have a new awesome amp I want to try out!)

WOW! I'm in love! 

I have never had an amp that I could play wide open like this, boost the shit out of it with a Crowther hotcake. 

And it sounds great, but a bit boxy for sure. 

The speaker in it is not meant for guitar amps, especially low wattage guitar amps. 

It will sound much different (and likely better and more versatile) when I get that Weber Jensen. 

Absolutely in heaven with this thing.

Oddly, the tone knob works counter-clockwise, is that normal? Left is full tone and right is no tone....

The other knobs work clockwise. Trem is phenomenal, like incredible sounding. My Deluxe Reverb also has nice Trem (or as Fender likes to incorrectly call it vibrato) but it has a volume drop so I never use it because of that. 

I'm over the moon with this amp. I can only imagine a 30w Weber 12A125S, undoped will be a big improvement on the DR Crankenstein High Voltage whatever that is (appears to be a subwoofer from the 80's)

Anyway, I will probably jump over to the Garnet/Traynor thread because I read the whole thing and LOVE you guys! But I'll keep posting here as well because I like to document projects in case it help anyone else out in some way. 

What a sweet sweet score.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Yeah, so,


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Reverb tank.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Also speaker situation is good. That's all I'm gonna say. Weber is good stuff. I'm allowed to play with my toys.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Here we go! Settled on some cheap pine that I liked. We'll see what happens.












































Also, this ugly MOFO is fully vaccinated and what a great feeling, especially living with my parents who are in their late 70's (and are also fully vaccinated)

Anyway, this project is about to move fast. I got a couple days off finally after 7 days on, I've been talking to someone at Garnet about knobs and the Treble Clef emblem. The wheels are turning. 

I don't have a mitre saw though, but I have older sisters and their husbands are serious tradesmen, so hopefully they aren't too tired or annoyed to let me go over there and make a few quick precise cuts. 

From there I'm not sure, will I stain it? I know I'm going to sand it. Does my brother in law have a router? do I want to do that?

Basically all I need for the head at this point is 2 right angle RCA plugs that I can solder the old leads onto, and probably should get a new reverb bag. I'll be going into my L&M tomorrow. I'm lucky that the Oshawa location is freaking awesome to me and they have one of the best amp dudes you could imagine. 

A beer on a patio! Bliss!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

14601 serial number (looks like a 2 but it's a 1)

Well, got the whole day off. Need to hit the golf range as I've got a tee time tomrrow (2nd time golfing in my life, I'm bad! But I love it) then off to L&M to see about getting 2 right angle RCA plugs for the new reverb tank and maybe a new bag.... etc etc.

Nice to see that the weathermen/women were wrong yet again, beautiful day (thought it was going to rain for a week straight? Pfft)

Oh right, a cabinet handle, preferably old fashioned leather type thing.....we'll see.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Happy Canada Day y'all!

Ok, we're just about good to get going here, but I forgot a very important ingredient and hardware stores are closed.......

LePage wood glue. 

Yup, I'm that dumb. I know I have a bottle around somewhere from a good 20 years ago in a ziplock bag, but I'm just gonna wait until the weekend. 

But I can finally get going:


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Found that vintage wood glue. 

SOOOOOOO much mojo in there! (aka a nice thick hard skin, gonna have to cut the bottle open)

Wish me luck!

/I tend to be very sarcastic and self depreciating, sorry about that (there I go again)


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Yup, no rush. 

Both the chassis and this pine are very "malleable". 

It's not gonna be perfect, but pretty close. 

And really who cares? The amp sounds incredible and will continue to. And surely won't weigh 53 pounds anymore. Awesome!

I decided to go with a 2:1 ratio for the head. Could have gone with less height, but looks kinda matter sorta. It's gonna be nice and light I'm sure.

Then I can punt that Granada cab straight into the forest across the street (I'm joking)

 Been a good day. Canada rules!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Right, so as I posted in the Garnet/Traynor thread, the pine head ain't happening. 

So It's all going back into the monster Granada cab, along with the Weber speaker (and the other Weber speaker is in my 79 Deluxe Reverb and is pretty awesome)

So I hooked up the new reverb tank, and spent the day rolling all my tubes to find the best combo and damn I was able to settle on a great sounding set of tubes.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Both the Phillips GT Brittain 7025A's are garbage, along with a japanese unknown 12ax7. They literally are now in my garbage can (hurts to toss them in there but they're crap)

Turns out I have a Tungsgram (?) ECC81, which is a 12at7, apparently very good for phase inverters and reverb circuits, I don't know what any of this means but let's try it out. Sounds awesome! 

And the other 12ax7 that won out was the Garnet branded Japanese tube that was previously in the reverb driving socket. 

So there it is, I'm happy with the tubes in there (and the power tube is the RCA that was already in there vs the Grooves Tube 6v6, close but like the RCA)

That's all. 

Now to clean up all the mess, put it all back together, lug that beast back to my room, hook both my amps up to my Retrosonic Analog Delay which has stereo outs, and hear what that sounds like for the first time in my life. 

Exciting but gotta take a break, too nice a day.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Got the gang back together! Including "THE BEAST" which is that Granada cab. The Weber speaker shaved it's weight from 53 pounds to 45 (The Dr Crankenstein is now in Value Village if anyone wants it) They sound glorious. Damn, so much work and fussing around but it all worked out (well other than the pine head, but that happens when the miter saw you finally got to use is horribly inaccurate despite the nice fine blade on it, my measurements were perfect, oh well I wanted maple anyway, I'll try again maybe next year when I have my own miter saw and wood prices have hopefully settled down)

Weird to have two amps going in stereo, and the Weber in the FDR like I mentioned somewhere else has completely changed the range of useable sound from the treble and bass knobs (like I can crank the bass knob up to 8 and it's totally good, used to never go above 3 1/2)

So a TON of tinkering of dials to do, exciting and inspiring.

Time to crack a beer and chill, got another 7 day in a row work stint tomorrow.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Finally tracked down a 1x12 at a great price. 

$200! Really nice cab. This will replace the Granada cabinet when I put the 15TR into a head enclosure, probably do that in spring.























Obviously will pop the Weber in there and I guess try and sell the 16Ohm Sheffield. 

Very very pleased to pick up a cab of this quality for $200. I've been scouring for something decent locally for months now.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Ordered stuff from Garnet. 

Knobs. 4 big ones 4 small ones and the treble clef emblem. 

Wasn't sure about the knob size so just order 4 of each. Turns out the 4 small knobs are now on my Jaguar and Bass VI and they look and function awesome. 

The rest will be used later.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

OH hey, that Peavy Sheffield 75w 16Ohm speaker is not selling.

It's free to anyone on this forum if you want it. But you'd have to pick it up. I'm in Oshawa.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Yeah, getting going on this again. 

Early goings, but this shit is getting done properly this time.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

That is a sweeeeeeeet piece of maple which I sanded the crap out of. Smooth as a babies....well I would not know but that's the kind of things people say.

And yeah the Garnet knobs....


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I'd like to buy a miter saw. 

Any help and experinece would be appreciated. 

Even a link to another forum where they talk about that stuff, I could soak that all in and do research.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Well good thing I looked into miter saws, even 12" ones are only meant to cut up to 7 1/2 inches and my wood is a bit more than that. So I ordered a nice 80 tooth blade for my table saw and did a sample cut and it'll work. 

Also, wanted to get an amp handle, was thinking maybe tweed style type thing......

Then I was like "you know what would be cool? That handle on those Schmidt Array pedalboards!" and proceeded to try and find one. Couldn't. So figured, send Schmidt an email and see if he'd sell me one.....expecting a no. 

Well:


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Ok, you win 90 degrees, I like you!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

When did I start this thread? 20 years ago?

Jeeeeeeez. 

Finally feel like things are going to go well here. I just want to play the thing at this point. Got a 3 week "staycation" starting Friday, really wanted to get the cuts done before that, and those cuts are done. 

45 degrees? Gave up on that. This will be fine!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Not gonna lie, this shit gets harder and harder as I go along. 

Just taking it a day at a time, there is no rush. 

My biggest problem now is being precise on a drill hole for the front of the chassis, to mount it to the top piece and be removable easily. 

I like to just "wing it" but that won't work here. Gonna sleep on it.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Right. 

So backtracking my own posts, I thought I had this all done by July 4th last year, or that it would be that easy.

I was very wrong about that.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Basically just talking to myself at this point, and that's totally ok. It's the reason I made my own thread for this project so as to not be annoying. 

Anyway, I HAVE A BOX! Still tons to do, but it's getting there. 

I'm at the point I just want to play this amp again, so I'm gonna get it all together (hopefully by end of day or at least before heading back in for a 7 day work stint, ugh)

Going all out with bracing this thing. Glued, right angle metal brackets, and countersink screws (that's next)

I think this might start to get fun again, I can't wait to give this another sanding and see where I end up. It's not gonna turn out the way I dreamed, but it will be fairly solid when I'm done......I hope!









Wish me luck folks! And enjoy your day!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Your projects run like mine.... excitement, neglect... excitement, neglect.... negative progress.... excitement, COMPLETE!

Get that damn thing back together and get rocking mate


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> Your projects run like mine.... excitement, neglect... excitement, neglect.... negative progress.... excitement, COMPLETE!
> 
> Get that damn thing back together and get rocking mate


Thank you so much man for this support. Means a lot. 

I work so damned much that I'm just basically "stabbing away" at this project, and don't have the best tools. I just don't have enough free time to go at it, and when I do I realize I'd rather just chill and relax and let my body recover from work....and so I just procrastinate. 

But I made some serious progress today and it FEELS GOOD!

Gotta remember to take some breaks and chill though. Thanks again!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So I keep reading through this and I still haven't quite sorted out what it is exactly you are trying to do...

Maybe I am dumb (there is evidence of this) or maybe I am just not reading it right, but are you building a chassis for an amp head??

*Edit*

OH.... there are 2 pages. Yup, I am dumb LOL


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> So I keep reading through this and I still haven't quite sorted out what it is exactly you are trying to do...
> 
> Maybe I am dumb (there is evidence of this) or maybe I am just not reading it right, but are you building a chassis for an amp head??
> 
> ...


You're not dumb. I really appreciate any feedback on what I'm doing. 

That's all I'm doing here is documenting my journey of acquiring an actual Garnet built stencil amp, in a huge ass heavy as shit and unnecesary cabinet, and deciding it needs to be in head format, and trying to do that myself even though I am a total idiot and not a carpenter and I don't have a woodwork shop to plop into and do this thing quickly.

And yet.....today was a very good day for my project. Clamps are off, it didn't explode, wood filler has been applied where needed, and I will now chill out the rest of the day and night, and sand the hell out of that box tomorrow....and pictures will follow.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

If you can get things to explode while working with wood, I would be extremely impressed!

....and intrigued.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> If you can get things to explode while working with wood, I would be extremely impressed!
> 
> ....and intrigued.


I really meant releasing the clamps, and worst case scenario everything just splits apart. 

That did not happen, it's all good (phew)

I'm not gonna jinx it, but I'm at the fun part (for me personally) where I get to sand the hell out of it again. I'm not sure why I love that, but I do.

And the chassis was already mounted prior to my last picture, so that should be fine. 

Still gonna take my time. No rush.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Not done obviously, but holy crap, and think I can officially declare that the TR15 has been rehoused in head format.........

Like holy crap. Sorry, this turned into something else for me. I haven't attached the handle because I want the right screws (must be Robertson head, I want this thing as close to 100% Canadian as possible) 

But yeah.....I could actually play this now, but there's some minor stuff left to do cosmetically. Just feel really good that I got it to this point finally. 

Now I gotta go back to work again  But I brought it up to my room so I can look over and just contemplate the thing, I'm proud of this even if it's not great.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Well, thanks to my work rotation and Canada Day, I'm off today and tomorrow, work 2 days and then a 3 day weekend, and I'm bored out of my mind! So, let's make some progress here:


























Wish me luck with those T-nuts and getting them just right. I need the back plate to be modular for easy chassis removal. You'll see what I'm up to next post. 

Time for a break. Good lord this is both fun but also scary especially the next part when all this is done.......staining it


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You never fail until you give up brother. You gonna be fine!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> If you can get things to explode while working with wood, I would be extremely impressed!
> 
> ....and intrigued.


Well, it happened yesterday and now I'm working to correct that. 

I'm just gonna say, solid maple........might as well be working with steel?

It's gonna be fine though. It's getting those countersink screws, and yet even that is a chore. But it's gonna work. 

One thing I'm fairly confident of, it's not going to implode.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Maple is a bitch sometimes.

I learned the hard way it is not the best idea to run a 1/2 inch dado blade through it at any depth on one pass.

My shoulder still hurts when I think about it.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Happy Canada Day!

Hope everyone has a great long weekend, if you gotta work though oh well.

I'm off until Monday. Family is coming over. Have a firework and some sparklers for later, hopefully the weather agrees. Plenty of beers and well: 

It's time! To STAIN the box. It's currently sitting in the garage fully hand sanded with 180 grit, following the instructions on the stain and vacuumed the wood, and gave it a good go over with a cotton cloth and clean water, let that sit for an hour and yeah.....

Then it's DOOMSDAY! We'll see. Wish me luck!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Good luck!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> Good luck!


It's done. I'm very satisfied. It turned out better than I expected. 

Gotta let it sit now, then just a few more touches that shouldn't be very difficult. 

Thanks for the support and following, appreciate it big time!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> It's done. I'm very satisfied. It turned out better than I expected.
> 
> Gotta let it sit now, then just a few more touches that shouldn't be very difficult.
> 
> Thanks for the support and following, appreciate it big time!


I'll happily come along for the ride when anyone creates something! I like to see what people are up to. Looks like you have put a lot of heart into this one and I hope it turns out for you in the end.

I curse the gods every time I have to stain maple, we don't get along.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Ok fine, sneak peek!

Obviously gonna let it cure until tomorrow, but one coat and done, hey maybe ugly to some people, way way above what I was expecting:


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I'm not touching that. Good enough!

That is one coat of "honey stain" applied with paint brush and wiped off at various points with clean old cotton ripped up t-shirt.

Darker than I thought it would be, and I'm good with that because I'm a "brunette" kinda guy, but what is that? A dirty blonde? Is she classy? Is she skanky? I can't tell, but I dig it. 

And check out those dots on the side. That's the countersink screws covered in wood filler and stained over. Like, did I actually do that?

This is honestly my first carpentry project in probably 15 years, and only the second I would consider "above my head".

Still more to come though (grill for example)


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I like that you just goldened it up and didn't go and do something crazy 

Looks good from where I'm sitting man.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> I like that you just goldened it up and didn't go and do something crazy
> 
> Looks good from where I'm sitting man.


Yeah I feel like another coat of stain would be a bad idea. 

That's the amount of stain that maple is willing to accept and I personally think it's beautiful. 

I was never going for perfection, let it be what it is. I guess they call that rustic. I'm cool with that.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

So some big progress is being made today, but I won't go super into it just yet and maybe just show the finished project next.

BUT, I gotta share with anyone reading this the most amazing part of this project........

The handle. This thing is an ingenious piece of German engineering! It is quite literally a full suspension spring loaded handle. 

This should be on anything that has any amount of significant weight to it. 

You grab the handle and by the time you've started lifting whatever it is, your brain has already approximated the amount of weight you are about to lift and your body reacts accordingly. 

Should be on all suitcases, 24's of beer, anything that you might foolishly pick up too quickly.....a piano? No maybe not.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

The fabric part.....grill.

People may not like it........

This part makes me nervous. 

I know I said I'd not post again until 100% completion, but then no one is required to give a shit if I do.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I think it's coming really soon.....

Saturday night steak dinner first. 

I may be going through a bought (bout?) yeah bout of mania right now with this project. 

It's like 99.9% done and I can't believe it. Spongebob rainbow meme "nobody cares".


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I care!
....but without pictures I have nothing to care about 🤣

I do get positive vibes from your manic jubilant posts though, so in expecting something epic.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> I care!
> ....but without pictures I have nothing to care about 🤣
> 
> I do get positive vibes from your manic jubilant posts though, so in expecting something epic.


Steak dinner in the belly. Fabric glue clamped on one side, other side next, already fits into head cabinet (I think)

Pictures within the next hour or so.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

How does one go about securing fabric anyhow with tension?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> How does one go about securing fabric anyhow with tension?


I have no idea. Adhesives.......one is 5 dollars, the other is 60 dollars and everything in between. 

The $5 option worked on the wood. 

No pictures until tomorrow. 

And only reason for backtracking on that, is because I prefer to take pictures during the daytime because of lighting and stuff. 

I'm happy.

Wait I can share pictures I took today, just not the final product yet. Give me a minute.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You crack me up, and thats a good thing.

I am more behind your excitement at this point than the amp itself I think


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

So yeah, today was beautiful and thought I'd let the cab enjoy a bit of that too:









Then I needed to find something to make a "grill" out of, and oddly found it somewhere I have never thought to look, that weird ass cross country ski rack hanging from the ceiling of the garage, been there since I was a kid. 

See a potentially awesome slim piece of wood and pull it out, mouse shit all over it, scrub it and let it dry out, it's awesome and free!:


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Anyway this is what's going on and it's lookin' good right beside me here. 































Some brown duct tape just for you Mark! lol (total coincidence, I only have white and brown duct tape, it's a temporary thing)


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Did you dowel that cab or plug your screw holes?

Coming along really nice man.

That head looks sexy as hell.

Ever think of using contact cement on the fabric? I have had very good success when fiberglass speaker pods and laying vinyl on them.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> Did you dowel that cab or plug your screw holes?
> 
> Coming along really nice man.
> 
> ...


I had to think for a sec, 

dowel, no that is wood filler. when the head "exploded" I drilled countersink holes and screwed the sides in, 4 on each side. I was going to do that earlier before it split, but thought it was solid enough with the glue and metal brackets, then I drilled the holes for the T-bolts, hammered them in, and the vibration and force of that split 2 of the 4 glued sides and so yeah, guess I'm screwing this together now. 

I'll figure out the fabric tomorrow. It's actually fine, but I'd prefer to finish it properly even if it can't be seen. 

Still a couple more fine details to go, not gonna share until I can well.....share the best pictures of it I can so not until tomorrow.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> Did you dowel that cab or plug your screw holes?
> 
> Coming along really nice man.
> 
> ...


What did you just say about my wife!!!!?!?!

(I should probably move on with my life now, maybe get some sleep etc.)


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

This is what it sounds like:


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Right so I'm sober now and it's a beautiful day and here's the photos (This is for you MarkBrown!):


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)




----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Perspective:


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That turned out fantastic!

Looks like a classy rig man. I'm happy for ya.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

empty granada cab 43 Lbs
head 16 Lbs
Peavy cab (I thought it was light) 26 pounds


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

needed a reverb bag, 

looked at the prices, 

sure. I'll just make my own though:








Super nice leather, smells nice, came sized 12" x 12", somehow that is absolutely perfect so no cut need to be made.








Screw in buttons (just snap buttons but you can screw it onto something, like a wood guitar amp head!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That looks right at home there!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Thanks Mark Brown! The only person following my progress here haha. I appreciate it. 

Just need to actually affix the treble clef emblem and the Garnet serial number badge (I just had them put on with double sided tape for the photos)

And that's it. After that I just want to find out about potential replacement transformer for the two little guys, some other stuff. But it sounds fantastic which is the most important thing.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> But it sounds fantastic which is the most important thing.


Not for the sake of it, but I would have to disagree. This time around, it is important it looks great too!

Forgive my ignorance.... but what is the need for stuffing a reverb tank in a bag? Just because?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> Not for the sake of it, but I would have to disagree. This time around, it is important it looks great too!
> 
> Forgive my ignorance.... but what is the need for stuffing a reverb tank in a bag? Just because?


To secure it, but also if it's just exposed and you're playing super loud or are playing with other super loud things around (drums bass) the vibrations can interfere with the spring action in the tank. 

Cause that's what they do is vibrate, so you don't want other stuff causing the spring to vibrate outside your guitar signal.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

loud long haired freaky drummers need not apply .


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Well Mark Brown, the only person watching this thread, The Beast is dead.

















It's a bittersweet moment for me. I don't think that cabinet wanted a tiny 7w tube amp. It was probably going "wtf? not even 50 watts? Are you nuts?"

But it has to go, so I stripped it (still need to remove the grill cloth) because those bits could be handy for others and I'd give them away. 

The Granada emblem will be going on the back of the amp head, out of sight, but it needs to be there. 

The rest of the stuff goes into a ziplock bag and labelled as to what it is. Probably wash the grill cloth off when I get around to cutting it off (I'm not undoing the staples, there's like a hundred of them on the side and back of the baffle)

And then The Beast is getting kicked to the curb literally.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That's not bittersweet 

That right there is winning!


----------

